

Gold, world's most expensive food - ideas101
http://specials.rediff.com/money/2008/aug/01sd1.htm

======
time_management
I'd be reluctant to count gold as a food, only because it adds nothing to the
taste. It's purely decorative. I once had a drink with gold flakes in it and
it was a huge letdown.

Using a per-pound basis to measure the expensiveness of food strikes me as
odd; a per-serving metric would be better. After all, high-end white teas can
cost $1000+ per pound, but since a serving is 2-2.5g, they're still
affordable.

Also, I don't know if foie gras will be a French delicacy for much longer,
because I believe it will be banned in the EU soon. Good riddance to it;
blech!

